# Moved Shop, Making Do - Santoku Western Rehandle



## Astinos (Dec 4, 2015)

I moved mid-November and had to condense - considerably. Worst of all, the new complex doesn't allow powered tools even in the garage units. I was a little irritated, but I figured if humans could make knives before sanders then I could go without for a while. I'm sorry for the lack of WiP pictures; you missed the glue up, resin poor, some fret saw work, and filing on the corners. I had to find moments between trips to the old house and wasn't set up for pictures.

Finished product first:

Green dyed buckeye burl with wenge in the center. I used the center gap to play with more glowing resin.












My current setup shown below. It's somewhat unwieldy, but I'm making it work.
















A few other angles of the knife:


----------

